

Jackhammer: Universal Cross-Platform Level Design Tool for Classic Games - erikj
http://jackhammer.hlfx.ru/en/

======
erikj
A video tutorial on making a map for Counter-Strike 1.6 with Jackhammer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEed2_3MBmA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEed2_3MBmA)

The narration is on Russian, but you can understand the basics without it.

